# Has anyone read World Without End?



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I read Pillars of the Earth







a few months ago, and absolutely *loved* it. I've been thinking about diving into World Without End







, but it has such mixed reviews I'm not sure whether to put that off or not. My to-read list is huge, and my time to read is unfortunately limited these days (anyone want to plan my wedding for me  ?). So, just curious, has anyone here read it? If so, what did you think?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen,

It's on my list but I haven't gotten to it yet. Actually, I still need to read Pillars of the Earth first.

I've heard a lot of good things about it though.

Wedding? Oh, that might be just as much fun as planning a trip to Disney! I'll help!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't let the reviews sway my decision to read a book. You can always try the sample first... that is what I am doing.

I love weddings and love the planning part. I still have the notebook I used for my DD's wedding and refer to it when others I know are planning so that my experience can benefit them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> I read Pillars of the Earth a few months ago, and absolutely *loved* it. I've been thinking about diving into World Without End, but it has such mixed reviews I'm not sure whether to put that off or not. My to-read list is huge, and my time to read is unfortunately limited these days (anyone want to plan my wedding for me  ?). So, just curious, has anyone here read it? If so, what did you think?


Oh, we can definitely help plan your wedding; first of all, register at Amazon.com for your wedding registry, LOL! (You can publish your wish list). Then, your Kindle will need a new outfit for the wedding. Go to Accessories for some ideas.

Download a book to help plan your wedding!
http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1226503960/ref=sr_nr_n_9?ie=UTF8&rs=154606011&keywords=wedding&bbn=305950011&rnid=154606011&rh=n%3A154606011%2Ck%3Awedding%2Cn%3A305950011

You can let your Kindle help you: you can email todo lists to your Kindle, and add annotations to indicate they're done!

And then, of course, the people here can provide tasteful, helpful suggestions!

Betsy


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say that I was terribly disappointed in Pillars of the Earth. It was not nearly as good as I had expected it to be -- too "romance novelly" for my tastes. So I doubt I'll read the sequel.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, we can definitely help plan your wedding; first of all, register at Amazon.com for your wedding registry, LOL! (You can publish your wish list). Then, your Kindle will need a new outfit for the wedding. Go to Accessories for some ideas.
> 
> Download a book to help plan your wedding!
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1226503960/ref=sr_nr_n_9?ie=UTF8&rs=154606011&keywords=wedding&bbn=305950011&rnid=154606011&rh=n%3A154606011%2Ck%3Awedding%2Cn%3A305950011
> ...


Ha! I did already ask Matt if it was inappropriate to register at Amazon! You guys are SO great!! It's just not as fun as I thought it would be, and since we also just bought our first house things are a bit overwhelming. We've already picked the venue (which also does the food), and I actually already have my dress. What else could I possibly need?! Who needs flowers, photographers, cake (although I doubt I'll mind those tastings!), invitations....it's all so overwhelming!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I read Pillars of the Earth several years ago, and loved it. It left some unshakeable imagery in my mind and it's one of those books I think about a lot, even years after reading it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jen said:


> Ha! I did already ask Matt if it was inappropriate to register at Amazon! You guys are SO great!! It's just not as fun as I thought it would be, and since we also just bought our first house things are a bit overwhelming. We've already picked the venue (which also does the food), and I actually already have my dress. What else could I possibly need?! Who needs flowers, photographers, cake (although I doubt I'll mind those tastings!), invitations....it's all so overwhelming!


You need a good friend who will be responsible for making sure you have the freedom to enjoy your guests and still be where you need to be when photo op times are scheduled (wedding coordinators don't always fill the bill). It is a good idea for each parent of the bride and groom to have the same assistance. I was running around so much attending to things I missed most of the reception at DS's wedding. Larry and I each had someone at DD's wedding who's main objective was to make sure we didn't miss anything. I also had 2 friends that stayed behind at the church to straighten up and take down decorations. They missed a lot of the reception, but they made the day special for me!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I have downloaded the sample, but want to wait to read it until I finish the first one.  I started Pillars of the Earth over last summer.  I ended up setting it aside when I was about 1/3 of the way into it because school started again.  I went to pick it up the other day and now the print seems SOOOO small!  I had picked up a "mass market" paperback of it, and dang the print is TINY.  So I'm contemplating downloading it for Kindle soon.  I'll give the pb to my mom-in-law I think.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I read Pillars of the Earth this year, pre Kindle. That is a big book! I have World Without End on my wish list but what don't I have on my wish list??  I am attempting to read new authors now & am in the middle of President elect Obabama's, "Dreams of Our Fathers." Enjoying it and find it interesting to read of his childhood, young adult years and learn more about him.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Colleen-I did the same thing.  I had the huge paperback and decided it was well worth it to pay the $6.95 or whatever for the kindle version.  It was well worth it!!  I highly recommend Pillars, obviously not everyone has the same taste but I thought it was great.  

Linda-Obama's books are all on MY wish list (know what you mean, my wish list is huge!)

Angela-I have already decided that is the most important thing to me.  I'm not a very frilly or picky person, my main objective is to make sure both my guests AND myself has fun!!  I am having my ceremony and reception at the same venue (an old masonic temple downtown, in a huge old theater room, gorgeous!!) to cut down on any trouble.  Hopefully all of my friends will help make sure I get to actually enjoy my day!!  Thanks to everyone for all of your very helpful advice!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

colleen said:


> I have downloaded the sample, but want to wait to read it until I finish the first one. I started Pillars of the Earth over last summer. I ended up setting it aside when I was about 1/3 of the way into it because school started again. I went to pick it up the other day and now the print seems SOOOO small! I had picked up a "mass market" paperback of it, and dang the print is TINY. So I'm contemplating downloading it for Kindle soon. I'll give the pb to my mom-in-law I think.


It's only $6.39. I bought it for my Kindle even though we have the hardcover in the attic because I couldn't stand the thought of lugging that big heavy book around to read.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I have to say that I was terribly disappointed in Pillars of the Earth. It was not nearly as good as I had expected it to be -- too "romance novelly" for my tastes. So I doubt I'll read the sequel.


I'm with you. I love historical fiction, but this one did nothing for me. Everyone raves about it, so I keep telling myself I should try it again. But why bother when there are so many other books out there I want to read.

I think part of my problem with the book is it didn't live up to Sarum which I think I read about the same time. It's been so long ago, I can't remember all that well. I just know I wasn't that impressed with Pillars.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's only $6.39. I bought it for my Kindle even though we have the hardcover in the attic because I couldn't stand the thought of lugging that big heavy book around to read.
> 
> L


Anyone ever tell you that you're an enabler Leslie? 

I just downloaded it. Oh I am going to be in so much trouble!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

colleen said:


> Anyone ever tell you that you're an enabler Leslie?
> 
> I just downloaded it. Oh I am going to be in so much trouble!!!!


Hahahaha....but now you can get back to reading it...in between the med/surg assignments, that it.

L


----------

